# 2008 Bull



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

Well Jakal worked his magic with the elk reed again this morning.
We were in position at 8:00 am and buy 8:30 this big fella was on the ground.
30 yrds slightly quartering away, right trough the shoulder, and he droped in 100 yrds.
Thanks Cody for an awsome hunting season.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

nice job shane


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

nice bull :thumb:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

nice elk - awesome trophy

Congratulations


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

oops, missed this one earlier. Nice job Shane!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it just me? Or does that Bull look seriously pizzed about the whole affair?:


Congrats!


----------



## scott brown (Jan 17, 2008)

*canadian shooter*

nice work guys


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice Bull Elk! Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## renslip (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice bull, congrats! Big Muley and nice Elk, great year!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice job, those don't come around everyday.


----------

